# White space in Player's Guide



## Kzach (Jan 4, 2010)

Umm... I can't find a thread on this so I'm not even sure if it's an issue or not.

I have lots of white space in the 4e version of the free Player's Guide. The white space areas have titles so I would expect something to be there. Here's an example of one:

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj51/karlzachery/whitespace.png

Is this an error or is there something missing?


----------



## Kzach (Jan 4, 2010)

Sigh...

Preview fails to render PDF file properly

Figures that I'd want to run this campaign after just having updated to Snow Leopard :/


----------



## Morrus (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't really understand those links - does it say that a new OS doesn't handle PDFs correctly?


----------



## Kzach (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, basically Preview (a free, native OS X PDF/picture viewer/editor) was updated in Snow Leopard (latest version of OS X) and it has a bug in it which prevents it from rendering certain vector graphics, transparencies and bitmap images.

A friend helped me get around it by saving it as a postscript file and then exporting it as a PDF again. For anyone else having this problem, though, they can just use Adobe Acrobat Reader until the bug gets fixed.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jan 4, 2010)

Kzach said:


> Yeah, basically Preview ... has a bug in it which prevents it from rendering certain ... bitmap images.



As you'll probably have determined by now if you're using Adobe Reader, there's your problem. But just for completeness's sake, I'm willing to bet this is it.

[EDIT] To elaborate, the "white space" area should be filled with a dark bitmap that lies "behind" the white text in the sidebar and makes it readable. Like so (Adobe Reader 9.2, Windows Vista): [/EDIT]


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

I ran into this problem, too. If you just want to read the text (rather than printing it out), you can cut and paste it into a text editor and it will show up.

I haven't seen it in any other files, just the Player's Guide.


----------

